# 24.5mmol!!!



## smile4loubie (Jan 21, 2010)

ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its taken nearly an hour for it to come down from 25.4, this is why i feel like giving up. I have been taking my insulin + doing even more exercise but this is out of my control completely


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 21, 2010)

hey hun, hope you're feeling better, how are your levels this morning? If they're still up in the 20s then get yourself down the hospital asap. Do you have any means of ketones testing?

In such a situation, its best to not excersise as your levels could end up even higher.


----------



## allisonb (Jan 21, 2010)

Gosh that is high.  You must feel rubbish.  Any connection to a certain type of food do you think?  Or maybe you're just coming down with something nasty?  I agree that you need to check for keytones and get checked out if things remain that high!

Allison x


----------



## Michael Hutch (Jan 21, 2010)

*Did you ask for help*

Yes, if more than 15, especially for a couple of days, you really should ask for help.

Why? Couple of reasons.

You may need your meds changed/altered.
They may need to keep a close eye on you.
Sometimes, there are things going on in the background (or underneath), and they are now just coming to the surface
An experienced, good quality doctor may shed new light on whats happening.

Please, never hesitate to ask for help.  
I pray that you do find someone who can honestly and hopefully help.
When things move to another level, you should really check with the professionals.
You really are close to max. So please, just talk with someone.

I wish you the best. 

Michael Hutch.


----------



## falcon123 (Jan 21, 2010)

If your BG is 15 or over you should not exercise as you may push it higher. Also at those high levels you will be dehydrated. You need to get the BG down and hydrate. Is there any chance your insulin has gone off?


----------



## katie (Jan 21, 2010)

Just seen that you are on MDI.  Have you ever been told about corrections? It might be worth taking a couple of units if you are still high, but it would be better to ask your DSN/Doc.

How come you were diagnosed type 2?  Does it run in your family? Are you on tablets too?

Sorry if youve said all this already! xx


----------



## MCH (Jan 21, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> Is there any chance your insulin has gone off?



Remember it might not have been stored properly BEFORE you got it so even storing it correctly yourself doesn't necessarily mean it is OK.  Also if you are on small doses, though it is supposed to last for a month out of the fridge, if you are sensitive to it, you might need to change your cartridge more often then that anyway.

Hope things are getting sorted out for you.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 21, 2010)

katie said:


> Just seen that you are on MDI.  Have you ever been told about corrections? It might be worth taking a couple of units if you are still high, but it would be better to ask your DSN/Doc.
> 
> How come you were diagnosed type 2?  Does it run in your family? Are you on tablets too?
> 
> Sorry if youve said all this already! xx



i know my nan is type 2 and was on MDI's before she was put on a pump. Reason being that tablets and stuff can just, stop working. Saying that my grandad has recently been put onto lantus aswell, but it still taking oral meds


----------



## katie (Jan 21, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> i know my nan is type 2 and was on MDI's before she was put on a pump. Reason being that tablets and stuff can just, stop working. Saying that my grandad has recently been put onto lantus aswell, but it still taking oral meds



yeah, lou is so young though so that's why im wondering 
if you are type 2 im guessing you need something to help with insulin resistance, before being put on insulin.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 21, 2010)

katie said:


> yeah, lou is so young though so that's why im wondering
> if you are type 2 im guessing you need something to help with insulin resistance, before being put on insulin.



yeah, i think insulin is usually a last resort?


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 21, 2010)

Whats MDi? Im on 48 units of levemir and as for novarapid i have no idea i just guess all the time. Nopes to the way of testing for ketones. And these levels are pretty average for me. usually around the 16 mark. I've told my doc bout them and all they say is that i need to take more insulin. No help other than that. Got appointment with doc for next week to hopefully get refered for a pump. Levels were up at 10.4 this morning after taking 9 extra units of NR and 50 units of levemir as my night dose.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> Whats MDi? Im on 48 units of levemir and as for novarapid i have no idea i just guess all the time. Nopes to the way of testing for ketones. And these levels are pretty average for me. usually around the 16 mark. I've told my doc bout them and all they say is that i need to take more insulin. No help other than that. Got appointment with doc for next week to hopefully get refered for a pump. Levels were up at 10.4 this morning after taking 9 extra units of NR and 50 units of levemir as my night dose.



Lou, this is REALLY bad! Your care team are atrocious and are failing you - you need to get really angry with them and fight for what you deserve. Book an appointment, maybe with the DSN first, and tell them that you are very unhappy with your care and ask them how they intend to improve it. Do not be fobbed off. You clearly need to be put on an education/carb-counting course, like DAFNE, so that you can apply the knowledge to adjusting your insulin doses and taking corrections. It CAN be done - maybe not all the time, but much more successfully than you are managing currently. I am appalled at how little they seem to care about your welfare and future

Let me at 'em! Please get the ball rolling now - don't wait for the pump, do it now! If they can't help then ask to be referred elsewhere, this is criminal.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2010)

All you people in Surrey - where can she go to get better care?


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 21, 2010)

When I was first diagnosed I was put on Glargien, then stopped taking that and didnt need to go to hospital so docs said i was type 2 then put on metformin and then that stopped working, then put on levemir and novarapid. never been taught to carb count/corrections or even how much to take at night... all been complete guess work. I've had stomach pains for ages and have had scans all come bk clear. I haven't had my period for 2 months but done preg tests all come bk negative. I am under stress as I gotta move out of my flat. I'm overweight but trying to correct this too. (hence the exercise) Just soooo fed up and low with everything not just the diabetes.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 21, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> When I was first diagnosed I was put on Glargien, then stopped taking that and didnt need to go to hospital so docs said i was type 2 then put on metformin and then that stopped working, then put on levemir and novarapid. never been taught to carb count/corrections or even how much to take at night... all been complete guess work. I've had stomach pains for ages and have had scans all come bk clear. I haven't had my period for 2 months but done preg tests all come bk negative. I am under stress as I gotta move out of my flat. I'm overweight but trying to correct this too. (hence the exercise) Just soooo fed up and low with everything not just the diabetes.



hmmm, stomach pains? How long have you had them? 

Guys, isn't that a sign of DKA? (not to scare you lou, sorry, just wondering)


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 21, 2010)

Just tested again - levels at 16.3


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 21, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> hmmm, stomach pains? How long have you had them?
> 
> Guys, isn't that a sign of DKA? (not to scare you lou, sorry, just wondering)



I don't even  know what that is!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 21, 2010)

hun, if it were me I would get my backside straight down the hospital. It's not right that your levels are running so high all the time


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 21, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> I don't even  know what that is!



diabetic ketoacidosis. Not nice. really really not nice


----------



## bev (Jan 21, 2010)

Lou,
The stomach ache is probably due to the high levels your having all the time and probably ketones.
You absolutely need to go back to your team and tell them you need to start from scratch because they havent told you anything from the sounds of it!

It is NOT ok to be 16 most of the time - this is really bad.

You need to know how to work out your insulin needs and how to carb count - otherwise its a stab in the dark and no wonder your always high.

I am appalled at how little they have told you. I would give you some advice but we are not allowed to as we dont know your full history etc - but i do know that you are being let down terribly by your team. Have you had a hba1c test done yet? Bev


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 21, 2010)

I doubt my mum wud take me and I don't drive. None of us like to make a fuss... sounds stupid i know but we seem to spend our lives at the hospital what with other problems with other family members


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 21, 2010)

bev said:


> Lou,
> The stomach ache is probably due to the high levels your having all the time and probably ketones.
> You absolutely need to go back to your team and tell them you need to start from scratch because they havent told you anything from the sounds of it!
> 
> ...




Ive had 1/2  in the last .... 2/3 years prob


----------



## bev (Jan 21, 2010)

Also, you shouldnt be exercising if your levels are over 14 or it will make you even higher.


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 21, 2010)

bev said:


> Also, you shouldnt be exercising if your levels are over 14 or it will make you even higher.



I didnt know that until you guys have told me in this post x


----------



## bev (Jan 21, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> Ive had 1/2  in the last .... 2/3 years prob



HI Lou, can you remember what the results were?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 21, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> I doubt my mum wud take me and I don't drive. None of us like to make a fuss... sounds stupid i know but we seem to spend our lives at the hospital what with other problems with other family members



hun, it doesn't matter. This is your welfare we're talking about and it could be dangerous for you if you keep having levels like this  
Seriously, get on the phone with your doctor RIGHT NOW, or if you have to then WALK to the hospital a&e dept. 
What about your fiance? could he take you to the docs or anything?

It is so, so, so important that you get this sorted. There's only so much advice i can give you over fb, I'm not medically trained. But in all seroiusness, I would come to you right now if i could and march you straight down the doctors.

I'm so angry for you right now i could cry


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 21, 2010)

bev said:


> HI Lou, can you remember what the results were?



last one was in sept n was at 11.something.


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 21, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> hun, it doesn't matter. This is your welfare we're talking about and it could be dangerous for you if you keep having levels like this
> Seriously, get on the phone with your doctor RIGHT NOW, or if you have to then WALK to the hospital a&e dept.
> What about your fiance? could he take you to the docs or anything?
> 
> ...



Fiance is at work. n so is mum at mo. I feel like crying too


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 21, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> Fiance is at work. n so is mum at mo. I feel like crying too



*massive hugs*

I wish i could swear on this forum. Seriously. I'm so angry that your team could let you down in such a way. You NEED to get this sorted out and NOW. Even if you have to get in a taxi and sit in your doctors surgery until they see you.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2010)

Try not to get too upset, just keep checking your blood levels. If they start climbing up into the 20+ range again, call NHS direct and ask for advice. They may suggest an ambulance - don't feel guilty about it, they'd rather take you to be checked out than let things get worse.

Reading back, I'm wondering if you are a misdiagnosed Type 1. You were put on Glargine (lantus) originally, then taken off that and put on metformin. That didn't work so now you are on lantus and NR. To me, it sounds like you were honeymooning initially with a slow onset Type 1. This should be investigated so you can get proper care, so something else to hassle your DSN/doctor about.


----------



## katie (Jan 21, 2010)

When you fiance is back PLEASE go to either the docs (if they are still open) or hospital and tell them that you are high all the time, have had no help and have stomach pains. you need to be referred to a diabetic specialist, this just isn't fair 

Or like sam said, get a taxi to the doctor's surgery now.  This is your health on the line.


----------



## bev (Jan 21, 2010)

Lou, dont panic. Can you ring your team today? If so, tell them that you were 24 and you are desperate to get this down and that you want an emergency appointment with them as obviously there is something very wrong. An hba1c of 11 is not great, they tell us to aim for 8 or less - 8 is still not great but its heading in the right direction. Please dont panic - but if your levels start going over 24 then just go to A & E as you will need help.Bev


----------



## bev (Jan 21, 2010)

Also ask for a ketone monitor - 'optium exceed' is the one that uses a blood finger prick test and gives accurate results.


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 21, 2010)

Bit late for getting too upset can barely see the screen lol Thanks guys. I knew my care was bad but I didnt realise it was quite as bad as it is.


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 21, 2010)

bev said:


> Lou, dont panic. Can you ring your team today? If so, tell them that you were 24 and you are desperate to get this down and that you want an emergency appointment with them as obviously there is something very wrong. An hba1c of 11 is not great, they tell us to aim for 8 or less - 8 is still not great but its heading in the right direction. Please dont panic - but if your levels start going over 24 then just go to A & E as you will need help.Bev



I dont have their number


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 21, 2010)

i've just messaged you back on fb.

What hospital are you under?


----------



## katie (Jan 21, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> Bit late for getting too upset can barely see the screen lol Thanks guys. I knew my care was bad but I didnt realise it was quite as bad as it is.



If you at leaset phone your GP surgery and make an emergency appointment for sometime tonight/tomorrow or monday (they dont even have to be proper emergencies so dont feel bad!) you will make me very happy  xx


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 21, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> i've just messaged you back on fb.
> 
> What hospital are you under?



Not under a hospital exactly. I see a consultant at haslemere hospital but she doesn't do test etc just asks me bout my control and rights dwn what my levels are n then says they need to be lower


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 21, 2010)

lou, this is the contact details for the hospital

http://www.nhs.uk/ServiceDirectories/Pages/hospital.aspx?id=RA219

i can't find the number for your diabetic clinic, but if you phone them up and get put through then ask to speak to someone IMMEDIATELY. I imagine you will have diabetes support nurses on call there


----------



## bev (Jan 21, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> I dont have their number



Are they based at your local hospital? If so, just ring the main switchboard number and ask for the name of your consultant or the 'diabetes' dept. They will have an extension number and you should be able to leave a message or speak to someone. I am sorry if we have upset you - that wasnt our intention at all - we just all want to get you 'back on track' and hopefully feeling a lot better without tummy trouble!Bev x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2010)

Lou, can you remember the circumstances surrounding your diagnosis at 15? When did you stop the metformin and start the insulin? It sounds so much like some other people on here who were misdiagnosed and should be Type 1. It makes a big difference in some cases to the level of care you get, as Type 1 are normally looked after by a clinic and Type 2 by GP.

Ring NHS direct for some immediate advice that might be better than you get from your doctor when you see him/her.


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 21, 2010)

bev said:


> Are they based at your local hospital? If so, just ring the main switchboard number and ask for the name of your consultant or the 'diabetes' dept. They will have an extension number and you should be able to leave a message or speak to someone. I am sorry if we have upset you - that wasnt our intention at all - we just all want to get you 'back on track' and hopefully feeling a lot better without tummy trouble!Bev x



You guys haven't upset me, I'm just scared now lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 21, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Lou, can you remember the circumstances surrounding your diagnosis at 15? When did you stop the metformin and start the insulin? It sounds so much like some other people on here who were misdiagnosed and should be Type 1. It makes a big difference in some cases to the level of care you get, as Type 1 are normally looked after by a clinic and Type 2 by GP.
> 
> Ring NHS direct for some immediate advice that might be better than you get from your doctor when you see him/her.



fab advice  nhs direct can be way more helpful than doctors!!!



> You guys haven't upset me, I'm just scared now lol



*big huge hugs*


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 21, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Lou, can you remember the circumstances surrounding your diagnosis at 15? When did you stop the metformin and start the insulin? It sounds so much like some other people on here who were misdiagnosed and should be Type 1. It makes a big difference in some cases to the level of care you get, as Type 1 are normally looked after by a clinic and Type 2 by GP.
> 
> Ring NHS direct for some immediate advice that might be better than you get from your doctor when you see him/her.



Im GP sorta, and not exactly. Just that my twin was diagnosed 2 years to the day as my twin (6years tomoz) n that we were looking out for the sign as she was. Also I was over weight too.


----------



## katie (Jan 21, 2010)

Dont panick Lou.  We just want you to get the care you need and deserve - you just need to get the ball rolling as soon as possible.  Once you get some decent help you will be on the right track in no time and that HbA1c will come down


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 21, 2010)

My fingers and toes have been going tingly n numb too should i tell them that???


----------



## bev (Jan 21, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Lou, can you remember the circumstances surrounding your diagnosis at 15? When did you stop the metformin and start the insulin? It sounds so much like some other people on here who were misdiagnosed and should be Type 1. It makes a big difference in some cases to the level of care you get, as Type 1 are normally looked after by a clinic and Type 2 by GP.
> 
> Ring NHS direct for some immediate advice that might be better than you get from your doctor when you see him/her.



Northerner,
This is what i was thinking - lots of people seem to be diagnosed as type 2 incorrectly. Perhaps Lou should just go straight to her gp and ask to be 're-diagnosed' as it seems odd that a type 2 should have such swinging levels doesnt it?Bev


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 21, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> My fingers and toes have been going tingly n numb too should i tell them that???



YES! YES YOU DO!
I cannot emphasise enough how important it is that you tell them this


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 21, 2010)

bev said:


> Northerner,
> This is what i was thinking - lots of people seem to be diagnosed as type 2 incorrectly. Perhaps Lou should just go straight to her gp and ask to be 're-diagnosed' as it seems odd that a type 2 should have such swinging levels doesnt it?Bev



I was never actually tested. They took blood to test me but then mucked up the testing and said they weren't going to test again


----------



## bev (Jan 21, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> My fingers and toes have been going tingly n numb too should i tell them that???



This is probably due to your high levels Lou - and YES do tell them this and any other symptoms you have!Bev x


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 21, 2010)

Cheers everyone for your help and support, I'm off now to get ready (what do I need to take??) I'll keep you updated either by my mobile or by their internet if they keep me in. xx


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> Im GP sorta, and not exactly. Just that my twin was diagnosed 2 years to the day as my twin (6years tomoz) n that we were looking out for the sign as she was. Also I was over weight too.



Being overweight doesn't necessarily mean you are Type 2, especially if things are caught at an early stage as you seem to have been. I think you need to be reassessed. As bev said earlier, they need to treat you as though you are starting from scratch. Being scared is OK - direct that energy into getting the help you need. Keep us informed - we're never that far away!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 21, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> Cheers everyone for your help and support, I'm off now to get ready (what do I need to take??) I'll keep you updated either by my mobile or by their internet if they keep me in. xx



for now hun, take yourself and your meds with you. If they need to keep you in then someone can always get you some stuff.

keep us updated definitely. I'm going to pm you my mobile, text me and let me know you're ok


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> I was never actually tested. They took blood to test me but then mucked up the testing and said they weren't going to test again



That beggars belief, utter incompetance and failure to do their job


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 21, 2010)

*my list of what to tell them*

- high blood sugars  :- average of 16
- don't know how to correct my dose
- don't know how to carb count
- tingly/numb fingers/toes
- stomach pains
- was on glargine then put on metformin, now on levemir & Novarapid


anything else i need to tell them??


----------



## bev (Jan 21, 2010)

Good luck Lou - dont worry and let us know how it goes!Bev x


----------



## bev (Jan 21, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> - high blood sugars  :- average of 16
> - don't know how to correct my dose
> - don't know how to carb count
> - tingly/numb fingers/toes
> ...




That your initial 'diagnosis' was not done properly and they might have assumed you were type 2 rather than actually testing you. Also that your hba1c is 11.


----------



## MartinX123 (Jan 21, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> I was never actually tested. They took blood to test me but then mucked up the testing and said they weren't going to test again



Oh. My. God!  And I thought the care we get in our area was bad. I cant help out anymore than the guys already have but I am astounded & outraged that this could have happened! Good luck this afternoon & I hope you get sorted out & actually get properly diagnosed & medicated.


----------



## rachelha (Jan 21, 2010)

Really hope you get some support and help to sort things out.  I too am really cross at the level of care you have received.


----------



## katie (Jan 21, 2010)

Goodluck Louise! 

Sam, please let us know if you hear from her


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 21, 2010)

Lou has just had some bloods taken and waiting on results. Will keep you guys informed


----------



## bev (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the update Sam, can you tell her not to worry and to come back on here when she feels calmer and tell us what happened. Thanks.Bev x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 21, 2010)

bev said:


> Thanks for the update Sam, can you tell her not to worry and to come back on here when she feels calmer and tell us what happened. Thanks.Bev x



will do


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know, Sam x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 21, 2010)

latest text from lou's fiance, she's in being looked at by a doctor 

I'm still really shocked at how poor someone can be looked after by a healthcare team, lack of bloodwork at diagnosis too. It's beyond laughable! Poor lou


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 21, 2010)

she's out, bloods at 8.4 with no insulin and no ketones. They've told her to change clinics


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> she's out, bloods at 8.4 with no insulin and no ketones. They've told her to change clinics



Phew! Thanks Sam - let's hope that something really good comes out of this and she gets the care she needs and DESERVES!


----------



## bev (Jan 21, 2010)

Lou, i think you should make an appointment at your GP (ask if you can have a slightly longer one than normal) and go over your whole history since being diagnosed. It seems that you have been treated very badly and you need to 'start again'. I am wondering whether you are actually a type 1 instead of type 2? If your still a type 2 - you will still need to be given proper and thorough advice by a specialist diabetes team or consultant. Dont take no for an answer!
You do need to get to the bottom of this very quickly as you should not be allowed to stay at a level of 16mmols for a long time. This will eventually make you ill and can mean longer term complications. They should have been advising you that a hba1c of 11 is high and this can lead to complications - so they should have been supporting you to get better control. They havent and this is awful. Its not your fault - but at least now you have an idea of how to get things sorted out. Please let us know what you decide to do and hope your feeling a lot calmer.Bev x


----------



## PhilT (Jan 21, 2010)

Hope you get sorted soon and start to feel better.

I can't believe how badly you've been treated, it's discusting!


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 21, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> latest text from lou's fiance, she's in being looked at by a doctor
> 
> I'm still really shocked at how poor someone can be looked after by a healthcare team, lack of bloodwork at diagnosis too. It's beyond laughable! Poor lou



That's what St George's did to me too. The ambulance lady did a prick test on the way in and wrote down the result for me (I was 24.5 too). They were supposed to do bloods in A&E but left me sitting in an exam room for hours then told me to go home and see my doctor asap. I had to get the bus home. It was another two weeks before I got the diagnosis.

I hope that doctor Lou's seeing has more on the ball than those pillocks she's been dealing with till now. Let us know us soon as you can won't you?


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 21, 2010)

*IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII'm BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK*

Hi everyone,

Doctor was great, explained alot to me. There wasn't alot he could do as I had no Ketones and sugars returned to normal(ish). I just gotta see my doc and get changed to a different clinic and hope that its better.

Thank you sooooooooo much for all your help an support today, I couldn't have gone through today without you guys 

xxxxx


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2010)

Hugely pleased you're OK, and hope that you can get some PROPER care from this day forward!!! Yayyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## rachelha (Jan 21, 2010)

Glad to hear your levels are back to where they should be.  Hope the docs can get you a new clinic quickly.


----------



## Steff (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi there really sorry to see your care is so terrible but good your levels are steady now , I just hope you can get sorted and get the care you deserve x


----------



## RachelT (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear you're ok!!! I really hope that your docs can sort you out. You poor thing, that must have been horrible. Still, at least that might have alerted you healthcare team to the fact that something's not quite right with you. 
All the best

Rachel


----------



## am64 (Jan 21, 2010)

hey Lou ...just picked up on this thread ...i had been wondering what was going on earlier (FB and all that...)ITS THIS PLACE BRILLIANT well done forum for kicking in at the right time and supporting you through wooow Im so glad you have been seen and at last might get an idea as to what is going on and what to do...BIG HUGS xxx i am appauled at your care so far...good luckx


----------



## Patricia (Jan 22, 2010)

Me too, just picked up this thread. Please keep us informed Lou. 

Thank goodness for this forum. It does indeed ROCK big time. Feeling teary that people can be so good. Rare.

I really hope things are looking up for you soon Lou. You deserve good care. Everyone does.

xxoo


----------



## katie (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm so glad you went and got some help Lou  Hopefully things can only get better from now on.  Let us know how it goes with your new clinic and keep logging in here!

xx


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 22, 2010)

Hope you are feeling better today. Hope you can get better support form your clinic or get to a new one that gives you the care you deserve.

You said to me before that you have MODY, it is unusual for someone with this type to have been put on metformin, seems like your team doesn't know much about it. Maybe you can contact the team at Exeter for more help. I think I gave you the link, but I can post it again if you like.


----------



## rachelha (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi Lou - I was just wondering what your levels have been like today, hope they have been better.


----------

